# Early days



## Kenneth Walker (Jan 21, 2016)

Sigma 105mm

Rather like the detailing inside the headlamp cluster on my car (Freelander 2)...just messing about really, there being a shortage of insect targets at this time of year...but I bought the lens as a Christmas present, I'm going to use it!


----------



## hamfist (Jan 24, 2016)

I can empathise with you on the lack of floral and insect targets in January in the UK.
    Its a good image you have produced, and you have brought out the 3D-ness of it well, although I guess it may not be compositionally that interesting to many.
I am a similar new macro lens owner (Nikkor 105mm VR) and seem to be spending almost as much on lighting as I did for the lens !


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks...yes, I now have a shopping list too! Lighting was not, of course an issue in this image...as one might expect, there was a lot of the stuff bouncing around inside the headlamp unit.....the image itself makes a nice wallpaper on my desktop (at least, it does for me).


----------



## davholla (Jan 29, 2016)

We should have a  few soon, I found in London a few things (caterpillars, crab spider) last week doing some weeding.


----------

